# Keyboards?



## ZepFloyd

Was wondering what type of keyboards everyone here has...i've been thinking about getting this:







 so what keyboard do you have?


----------



## Aevum

1993 Vintage Model M IBM keyboard with detachable RJ47 to PS/2 connector, in spanish, when civilization ends, there will be cockroaches, Atari 2600 ET cartriges, and IBM model M keyboards,


----------



## afphreak

ZepFloyd,

 ive had that keyboard for a few months to go along with my music-center/media-pc. i love mine but i wouldnt use it on a primary computer, it has a few issues that would make it difficult to use as your only KB, like the size of the touch pad ia really really tiny, but the scrolling mechanics more than make up for the size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry if there are some typos, im writing this out on my blackjack)


----------



## zotjen

I use the Logitech Wave. I have the cordless version that comes with a mouse but I think they also have a wired version that is just the keyboard only.






 It has a somewhat unconventional design which makes it very comfortable to use. The wireless range is really good and the keys are quiet but provide a nice firm feeling under your fingers when pressed. It also has a lot of programmable keys but I haven't really used them yet. They are also geared more towards Vista.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Saitek Eclipse II. Just plug and play, and it's wired, so no random deaths of a battery while you're typing/playing a game.


----------



## afphreak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Saitek Eclipse II. Just plug and play, and it's wired, so no random deaths of a battery while you're typing/playing a game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the logitec edge's battery lasts for ages, which can be both a good thing and a bad thing, i've only had to charge mine twice, but the time between charges can take so long, that you could forget to charge it, and have it die at a crucial moment


----------



## wanderman

the razer lycosa, an old school black ibm ps2 one, and a wireless one for my media server.


----------



## jet87

Microsoft Wireless Desktop Pro (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...2L._SS500_.jpg)

 My first computer came with the MS Natural Keyboard Elite, and since then I've been hooked on the split keyboard design. Since I'm on break, I'm using my laptop's keyboard which gets the job done. That Natural Keyboard Elite feels more like the IBM keyboards, not as "soft" as my new keyboard.


----------



## LordofDoom

G15 Gen. 1 w/SirReal Plugin


----------



## blessingx

I had a Matias Half-Keyboard. Tempted by their 508 Keyboard (for speed not disability). Ordering their Folding Keyboard tomorrow for laptop use (dislike Apples).


----------



## unknown123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_G15 Gen. 1 w/SirReal Plugin




_

 

Same here, except I just had the foobar2k plugin. Looks like I'm going to have to try this sirreal plugin looks nice.


----------



## vibin247

I recently replaced my older Apple Pro Keyboard with a new one, since the keys started to stick. I kept a second one (even the Pro Mouse!) after returning my first Power Mac G4 that had a logic board failure. If I were to buy a new one, I would go for the Matias USB 2.0 keyboard in white.


----------



## majid

Two Matias TactilePros. Great keyboard with clickety-clack mechanical key action. I don't know how the 2.0 compares, according to the Matias stand at MacWorld SF '08, they are redesigning the keyswitch and should have a new version by mid-08.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unknown123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here, except I just had the foobar2k plugin. Looks like I'm going to have to try this sirreal plugin looks nice._

 

Yep, I use that too.

 It's a wonderful keyboard. After 2 1/2 years or so of use the keys are just beginning to wear off on the edges, however the inside looks dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually like the wearing, I'd only wish it was instant. I think it'd be really cool to have lit blue tagless keys, like a glowing blue Das Keyboard II.


----------



## royalcrown

It's all about the old Dell fullsize keyboard. IMO, Alps keyswitches are better than buckling springs, though both give that great tactile feedback and click. Ten bucks on eBay, and built like a tank.


----------



## Leo-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was wondering what type of keyboards everyone here has...i've been thinking about getting this:

 so what keyboard do you have?_

 

Hey Zep!

 I am typing from exactly this keyboard you posted. It's awesome looking, typing is great!

 But this *must* be the ultimate keyboard-fi!

Art Lebedev Optimus Maximus Keyboard with 113 OLED Graphical Screen Keys - Black Products Model: OPTIMUS-MAXIMUS [OPTIMUS-MAXIMUS] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leo-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Zep!

 I am typing from exactly this keyboard you posted. It's awesome looking, typing is great!

 But this *must* be the ultimate keyboard-fi!

Art Lebedev Optimus Maximus Keyboard with 113 OLED Graphical Screen Keys - Black Products Model: OPTIMUS-MAXIMUS [OPTIMUS-MAXIMUS] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come_

 

It's not good for typing from the reviews I've read. It's more just for show... like buying a diamond-encrusted laptop, you wouldn't do anything with it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've been a big fan of the Keytronic keyboards. I've used a straight black one for some time and love the layout, key feel and performance.

 I didn't think I'd like the MacBook keyboard at all, but I've ended up loving it.


----------



## Arainach

Microsoft Natural 4000

 By far the best keyboard I've ever used. I've tried a lot, and nothing's ever come close. The Ergo may look daunting, but I picked it up nearly instantly (of course, I've been able to touch type for a long time) and it's amazingly comfortable. It doesn't screw with your normal typing habits either - I get about 120WPM on the desktop but still above 90 on the laptop too.


----------



## Carmantom

I use the G-15 from Logitech as well. I miss the wireless, but willing to sacrifice for the lit keys at night.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





Microsoft Natural 4000

 By far the best keyboard I've ever used. I've tried a lot, and nothing's ever come close. The Ergo may look daunting, but I picked it up nearly instantly (of course, I've been able to touch type for a long time) and it's amazingly comfortable. It doesn't screw with your normal typing habits either - I get about 120WPM on the desktop but still above 90 on the laptop too._

 

that looks daunting..i dont type the normal way like you would being taught in a keyboarding class...so this might take some adjusting too...i kind of like the logitech wave or whatever its called as well...i dont know..keep the suggestions coming


----------



## TSi

mac keyboard, the new one.


----------



## jet87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that looks daunting..i dont type the normal way like you would being taught in a keyboarding class...so this might take some adjusting too...i kind of like the logitech wave or whatever its called as well...i dont know..keep the suggestions coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My keyboard is similar, and it basically forces you to type "properly." The Logitech wouldn't be quite as bad, but I think it would impact your typing somewhat.


----------



## blessingx

I use the Microsoft Natural 4000 at work. It's really not that daunting and on sale all the time. Watch Dealnews.com.

 If you want a little daunting task get the 508 keyboard I mentioned earlier. That way you can type two-handed (conventional) or one-handed (and keep the other on the mouse). Takes about up to a week of practice, but cool.


----------



## wanderman

I have never really like ergonomic keyboards and didn't really spend alot money on them until I got the lycosa.


----------



## RYCeT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





Microsoft Natural 4000

 By far the best keyboard I've ever used. I've tried a lot, and nothing's ever come close. The Ergo may look daunting, but I picked it up nearly instantly (of course, I've been able to touch type for a long time) and it's amazingly comfortable. It doesn't screw with your normal typing habits either - I get about 120WPM on the desktop but still above 90 on the laptop too._

 

Another vote for Microsoft natural 4000. Best keyboard I have used so far. I'm not fond of microsoft hardware but with this keyboard, they strike gold.


----------



## blessingx

If I could give any keyboard I try, I'd be most interested in the SafeType Vertical.


----------



## iPatcH

Saitek Eclipse II.

 I love everything about it. I don't know how to explain it, but the key press resistance on it feels absolutely perfect. I think TheMarchingMule can understand.


----------



## LostOne.TR

I really want to try the Cherry / Keytronic keyboards. Have heard great things about the response/feel of the keys. While I think logitech's got several nice features on their keyboards, I even use one of their cheaper ones, I don't think their key response/feel is near that of those offered by cherry and keytronic.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LostOne.TR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really want to try the Cherry / Keytronic keyboards. Have heard great things about the response/feel of the keys. While I think logitech's got several nice features on their keyboards, I even use one of their cheaper ones, I don't think their key response/feel is near that of those offered by cherry and keytronic._

 

Oh my god I love my Keytronic. That thing is invincible.


----------



## brotherlen

I use a deck 82key, 100% mechanical and illuminated.

Deck Backlit Keyboards


----------



## wanderman

those are expensive.


----------



## SuperNothing

I really want a Steampunk Keyboard.

Steampunk Keyboard 2


----------



## infinitesymphony

Das Keyboard II.

 But really, I've also been looking for a standout keyboard for a while now. Most are just okay... I've gone back and forth between the Saitek Eclipse II, Microsoft Natural 4000, and one of the many IBM Model M types with spring-loaded keys, but there's no clear winner in my mind.


----------



## trains are bad

Since I type Dvorak, I've been on the lookout for something with dual-labeled keys (for the wife) or a hardware switch, but I haven't found anything cheap.

 I've also thought about bisecting a cheapy and velcroing the halves to my chair's armrests, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I type Dvorak, I've been on the lookout for something with dual-labeled keys (for the wife) or a hardware switch, but I haven't found anything cheap.

 I've also thought about bisecting a cheapy and velcroing the halves to my chair's armrests, but I haven't gotten around to it._

 

If you can type Dvorak, you can probably touch-type, so why do you need labels?


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I type Dvorak, I've been on the lookout for something with *[size=small]dual-labeled keys (for the wife)[/size]* or a hardware switch, but I haven't found anything cheap.

 I've also thought about bisecting a cheapy and velcroing the halves to my chair's armrests, but I haven't gotten around to it._

 

that is probably why...


----------



## Arainach

No, he can just use one with normal qwerty labels for the wife since he doesn't need labels presumably.


----------



## Baines93

Labtec.com > Keyboards > labtec® media keyboard

 Great keyboard for the money, around £5 a year ago. Black so matches my desktop gamer, good array of hotkeys that incorporate nicley into winamp with rmx-media plugin (for other players too) but not too many and most importantly is still going strong, and has a good feel to it, for my liking.

 Black starts to look greasy quickly though.

 And my Tosiba A100's keyboard.


----------



## trains are bad

I do, and always have, just used standard keyboards, and I don't bother to relabel the keys. This also adds a hardware encryption layer to my computers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. A dual labeled one would come in handy, though; because my system and xserver are setup dvorak, even my login screens and are dvorak, which results in wifey learning some seriously strange passwords. The wife also wishes to learn the superior keyboard layout.


----------



## pank2002

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1993 Vintage Model M IBM keyboard with detachable RJ47 to PS/2 connector, in spanish, when civilization ends, there will be cockroaches, Atari 2600 ET cartriges, and IBM model M keyboards,_

 

Great keyboard! My M is from 1994 or 1996, as far as I remember. It is produced by Lexmark, and it is one of the latter model with no detachable wire. Great keyboard though. The M model beats any cheap Logitech.
 -Rasmus


----------



## Dachink

Moshi Celesta


----------



## robojack

I'm also using the Microsoft Natural 4000 Keyboard. One big perk of it is how it elevates and tilts your wrists. Almost like you're palming a ball with both hands, very comfortable. I've never gotten wrist strain while using this keyboard.

 I've attached a few pictures below (excuse the quality, taken with my camera phone, my DSLR's at home)


----------



## DSlayerZX

Currently using a 108 key Deck Legend Ice.

 thinking about getting a Filco-N-roll over with "tea color" key

 But Filco are not available in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the other "help you order" (forgot the exact term) site charge high price for the import.


----------



## fredman22

I am currently using the cheapest, standard-generic 105 key layout I can find (Emprex 5105U - $9.99 at Fry's). Being a lefty gamer I find the arrow key/accessory key/numpad arrangement on standard keyboards better ergonomically than resorting to aftermarket keypads, etc. I was using a Saitek gaming keyboard, and will probably get an Eclipse II as I've enjoyed the backlit facing, but had issues with an IBM DP35DP non-legacy port motherboard - when installing XP, it would not recognize the Saitek and I could not select options to get the installation going! A generic USB keyboard was the answer and this Emprex has soft-touch keys and the aforementioned standard layout (w/also a straight bottom edge to fit a wristrest). A fan of the old IBM 'clickers' and early Compaq soft-touch keyboards, I'm finding it harder and harder to find acceptable newer alternatives.


----------



## Hardwired

Just replaced my Logitech G15 with the Saitek Cyborg keyboard. It's easier to read the keys than the G15 and messing around with the colors and stuff is almost as much fun as playing games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The G15 is much easier to program the extra keys, but I like the Cyborg programmable keys themselves better. Easier to use.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hardwired* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just replaced my Logitech G15 with the Saitek Cyborg keyboard. It's easier to read the keys than the G15 and messing around with the colors and stuff is almost as much fun as playing games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm... I could see lit colors being useful for audio engineers who switch between DAW programs, since they tend to use keyboards with colored keys and shortcuts anyway.


----------



## emrecan

Logitech Wave keyboard, the wired one.


----------



## filipelli

I use an apple wireless KB on XP. It's not the best to type on but its small so I can use it virtually anywhere without it being cumbersome.


----------



## j.harris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robojack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm also using the Microsoft Natural 4000 Keyboard. One big perk of it is how it elevates and tilts your wrists. Almost like you're palming a ball with both hands, very comfortable. I've never gotten wrist strain while using this keyboard.

 I've attached a few pictures below (excuse the quality, taken with my camera phone, my DSLR's at home)_

 

+1 I love mine! Took a while to get used to the keys being seperated, but it feels nice now!


----------



## kpeezy

I have a crappy emachine that my friend gave me. The Y key and the spacebar barely work. 

 Then my mouse, MX518, is the best on the market IMO. I'd take it over a G5 or any other mouse any day. I really need a keyboard that at least works properly.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then my mouse, MX518, is the best on the market IMO. I'd take it over a G5 or any other mouse any day. I really need a keyboard that at least works properly._

 

Oh my no. The MX and VX series trounce it completely. The VX Revolution is probably the best mouse out there.


----------



## blessingx

Neither of those mice are the best out there, but then again the best out there means nothing without clarification. Some judge on gaming. Gaming spurs the technology, but it's otherwise useless for me as it usually focuses incorrectly on natural hand movements. I judge on ergonomics, which others may have no use for when repeating firing against the enemy. Others may most appreciate programmable application shortcuts. Maybe it's best if we type a few more words with the best label no? 

 Best mainstream pointing devices I've seen using my above criteria - Microsoft Laser 6000, Evoluent VerticalMouse and Kensington Expert Mouse (trackball). I own the last two and recommend highly.


----------



## wanderman

I would take the mx518 over those anyday because it is wired. The 518 benchmarks extremely well and it is one of best mice for low sensitivity gaming. 

ESR - ESReality MouseScore 2007

 I have had nothing but problems with the vx when I got and hate the size of the receiver.


----------



## kpeezy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would take the mx518 over those anyday because it is wired. The 518 benchmarks extremely well and it is one of best mice for low sensitivity gaming. 

ESR - ESReality MouseScore 2007

 I have had nothing but problems with the vx when I got and hate the size of the receiver._

 

Yep. QFT. A wireless mouse for FPS gaming makes me cry. The low DPS setting on the MX518 is great for specific games. 

 There are a few reasons I'd say it is better than the G5. The forward button on the left side of the mouse. I prefer a really light mouse and having extra weights in the G5 is worthless to me. I don't use the high DPS settings that often either so the extra 2000 dps setting isn't for me. Also, the price. 

 MX518 is just too good unless you need the super high DPS or weight adjustment.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like my G5, it's pretty awesome and you said the price? It's like 10 bucks more than the 518 and has a nicer finish (satin vs gloss). I like how the middle button is raised more than my old MX500 plus I added some weight to it. A mouse that is only an epic failure? The Razer diamondback or whatever it is. I've gone through 3 of them, all of them died, biggest pieces of crap ever. The original one was awesome too, I got tired of paying for the shipping for replacements. I'd rather get the new G5 with 2 thumb buttons than waste more on any Razer product.

 The other mouse I use is a Sun Crossbow (type 6) mouse, it's got a pretty high sensitivity, on par with my G5 at the half-way sensitivity mark.

 I'm one of those binding whores, I have a binding for practically everything, raise/lower windows, minimize windows, popup menus, shade windows, etc.

 People look at me strangely when I say I hate how apple laptops only have 1 mouse button, they reply "use the two finger click" ... doesn't help much when you need the middle mouse button.


----------



## kpeezy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like my G5, it's pretty awesome and you said the price? It's like 10 bucks more than the 518 and has a nicer finish (satin vs gloss). I like how the middle button is raised more than my old MX500 plus I added some weight to it. A mouse that is only an epic failure? The Razer diamondback or whatever it is. I've gone through 3 of them, all of them died, biggest pieces of crap ever. The original one was awesome too, I got tired of paying for the shipping for replacements. I'd rather get the new G5 with 2 thumb buttons than waste more on any Razer product._

 

Yeah, it's only $10 but why pay for it? Same buttons as the MX518, one more incredibly sensitive DPS setting, and a raised middle button that makes using mouse3 almost not worth it (unless there is some trick to it), and weight adjustmet. I'll take the MX518 and buy some food


----------



## lamboman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ There are a few reasons I'd say it is better than the G5. The forward button on the left side of the mouse._

 

The latest revision has a forward button. The other points I agree with though. If you aren't going to use the extra features, don't buy the G5. Otherwise, it is great. 

 Isn't this supposed to be a keyboard thread? Bit off topic...

 Anyway, I have a Logitech Media Elite, really cheap, great quality, nice to type on, and has all the extra buttons that I would need. 

 Mice, I have two, a Logitech MX1000 (had this for a couple of years, recently got a replacement, the old one was starting to die on me) and a G5 Rev 2.


----------



## wanderman

the old g5 didn't have the extra button and that influenced my decision. I have never had a diamond back die but a copper head died on me but still adore the leds and the finish on the mice.


----------



## Chiliman

I actually just bought the new apple keyboard to use with my PC, it is easily my favorite keyboard that i have ever used.

http://images.apple.com/imac/images/...1_20070813.jpg


----------



## lobehold

Chiming in for the KeyTronic. I have a vintage Ergo Force that I've been using for years, just can't get rid of it since all new keyboard feel like crap.

 I have used the old IBM clicky keyboard long time ago. It is nice but not nicer than the KeyTronic mechanism, just different and really noisy.

 I also have a generic keyboard that I used for a while which is really thin profiled (like laptop keyboard, but without the thick bottom end). I actually find it more relaxing but the mushy keys killed it for me.

 As for more "ergonomic" keyboards, it just won't work in games where I have to hunt for function keys all over the place.


----------



## progo

I used an ICL from 1993 for the longest time. I can't find a picture of a whole keyboard though, instead a fine detail is awaiting later. An opportunity acrossed and I bought a Mk1 Das Keyboard, a "dassy" as I would say. I really thought it was nothing but some highly overpriced labeless keyboard. I was proven wrong the first keying I did. It really has the pressure rates right and it is enormously enjoyable to write with. 



 
 (Click for bigger)

 It is very loud! The similarity to old IBM boards is very high. Too loud, actually. Using this keyboard would have meant losing my secret night sessions on IRC. There was an other con as I live in Finland and we use different key layout. We use 105-key layout, the board is US-styled 104-keyed version. So unless I change to US layout I can't use it effectively. So, I returned it. I keep longing it as it has the style, the speed and the sound. 

 Das Keyboard out, ICL left. Over time I found it was heavy to type at and too sluggish, if you will. I was practically forced to find a new keyboard that would be more effecient in modern style using. I ended up with Logitech, which name I never remember. It's flat keyed and it certainly is light and enjoyable piece.

 Maybe some day I might put the 100 euros again for the Das Keyboard. This time the model will be an European 105-key model, and Mk 2. The second coming doesn't look as sexy as the first mark though. 

 Here's the old banger of mine. It's still safe .. somewhere. In addition, in the same condition. Too much trouble to clean it up.



 (Click for bigger)


----------



## Arainach

I've also now got a Microsoft Natural Pro at work. $0.25 for a USB Ergo keyboard at the local college surplus store was too much for me to pass up even if the keys were a bit grimy - I'm cleaning them off bit by bit, but its typing feel is VERY similar to my Natural 4000 at home (except that the y key actually works all the time....) I'm loving it.


----------



## neezee

Saitek Eclipse II...


----------



## Tomikans

i'm using a fkb8720 keyboard.

 That's all i need..

 I mean .. Is there any reason to buy another keyboard other than looks and comfort? Maybe extra options.. but all you need is is the basic buttons imo.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomikans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mean .. Is there any reason to buy another keyboard other than looks and comfort? Maybe extra options.. but all you need is is the basic buttons imo._

 

Comfort is huge. For those of us who use our keyboards for long stretches of the day, it's very important. On a good ergo, I type faster, my wrists are more relaxed, and everything's overall better. And if it delays Carpal Tunnel a few years, that's well worth it to me.


----------



## PYROphonez

I'm using a Prodikeys DM:





 But I'm hoping to buy either a Model M or a Das Keyboard soon.


----------



## Sh0eBoX

i'm also using a Logitech G15. i've been wanting to try a Das or Deck keyboard, but i just can't seem to get myself to ditch the LCD. after having it for so long, i don't think i could live without it. so useful!

 i also want to learn how to type dvorak, but it's hard to do without an unlabeled keyboard. i tried for about 5 days once, then i quit lol


----------



## progo

I don't basically understand the hype of that Optimus keyboard. How many of us look to the keyboard while typing anyway? Anyway, I'm sure the main buyer group doesn't have to look at the letters.


----------



## Demix500

g15/ g9/ mx revolution... 

 (Logitech had some major promotions and rebates that stacked few months ago)


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *progo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't basically understand the hype of that Optimus keyboard. How many of us look to the keyboard while typing anyway? Anyway, I'm sure the main buyer group doesn't have to look at the letters._

 

it's for those people who buy things to show off to others


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I've been using the same keys since 2000, the Logitech Corless Desktop Pro:







 Although lately I have been contemplating the Microsoft Natural 4000, for no other reason than it looks awful goofy having this old beige/blue keyboard on a desk full of black/silver items (blue and orange if you count the G5).

 I really like the G5 mouse, it just fits my hand very nicely indeed, and the finish is a welcome change from that of most mice. I was quite happy with the MX1000 for a few years until it broke. Logitech sent me an MX Revolution as a replacement. That lasted about two weeks, as it was to narrow for my hands and made my arms start to hurt after a while.


----------



## guyx1992

Mmm.. I have an old keyboard (about 6-7 years now) and every time that I think of upgrading, I go and try other keyboards, and it's just not the same. The layout is very rare, plus the multimedia/internet buttons are really good, all the logitech/microsoft/other made them not comfy to use :S
 Anyway, I use the A4Tech KeyWorks Office


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, I use the A4Tech KeyWorks Office_

 

It kinda looks like an ergonomic keyboard in a standard keyboard enclosure.


----------



## D-EJ915

My friend has one of those, everytime I went over to his place I told him to get a real keyboard, haha.


----------



## guyx1992

My keyboard > ALL OTHER KEYBOARDS!
 I RULE


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid

Logitech LX700 combo. The mouse is practically a wireless version of the MX518 but its quite a bit heavier. Its the only keyboard/mouse combo I've seen that has a mouse charging station. The LX710 is a hack-job of an improvement over the LX700. I've had it for 3 years and have no plans of upgrading anytime soon!

 EDIT: You can also look at the MX Duo but is also very hard to find. I wish they would do a revision of either one and resell it!


----------



## vulc4n

I'm still on the search for a good keyboard. 

 I'm currently using a BTC Mini keyboard. I like the feel, but the layout sucks.





 I recently tried a Razer Lycosa, but have had major issues with it... May try getting it replaced.


----------



## Computerpro3

The best keyboard I have ever used is actually on my Lenovo Thinkpad t61 laptop. On my desktop G15, which I consider pretty darn good compared to most of what is out there right now, I can get 110wpm with 95% accuracy. On my thinkpad, it's around 120-130wmp 98%accuracy.

 What is strange is that I hate normal laptop keyboards and suck at typing on them. I don't type traditionally so that may have something to do with it.

 I seriously wish they made the thinkpad keyboards for the desktop.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vulc4n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently tried a Razer Lycosa, but have had major issues with it... May try getting it replaced._

 

What was wrong with it?

 Has anyone else used keyboards that they've despised for one reason or another?


----------



## vulc4n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was wrong with it?

 Has anyone else used keyboards that they've despised for one reason or another? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well. Some things a bout it are great... The keys have a really nice almost rubberized coating on them that feels nice to type on. Backlight is dim, but still effective enough in darkness. The key stroke is near perfect. Light and short but still with plenty of tactile feedback.

 My problem is in the execution of of the media keys.. They are in a touch pad of sorts. Thats not so bad, but the problem is that the touchpad doesn't work all the time. Sometimes my volume up button worked, sometimes it didn't... etc. On top of that, the keyboard is really light to the extent that it feels a lot like a toy. The fact the keyboard 'bends' when you press on the center isn't at all inspiring either. Really, I was just super disapointed with the quallity of the keyboard considering it cost 80.00. 

 There have been a lot of problems with it as far as I can tell. Some people are having problems with the keyboard not initializing peoperly when the computer boots up or having keys get stuck. You would think Razer would get their crap together.

 I've been looking at this Everglide keyboard as a replacement: 




Everglide - Professional Gaming Products - Everglide™ DKTBoard Aluminium Gaming Keyboard


----------



## asuka10456

g15 version 1.0


----------



## stewtheking

I use one of these. Bit of a war-horse, has served me well for about 4 years, but is suffering. The little plastic feet that lift it to a usable typing angle are busted (halved squash-balls are serving that function for the moment) but other than that it's fine. 




 The big problem with it is the move to mac. I bought a mac mini, and the keyboard works 99.9% perfect. The media keys even work instantly, and far more reliably than they ever did under windows! The problem is the mac layout for the @ symbol. In windows, and on the windows keyboard it's on "shift + 2", but in mac, it's on "shift + ' ". Essentially, the mac layout is much better as it puts both quotes on the same button, but I just can't make my brain learn the swap. I get as far as remembering it's in the "wrong" place, but then glance down to check, and then of course see the symbol on the key, and tap it. (Nor can I force my Mac to do the swap for me, it's being too clever for it's own good.)Yeah, ridiculous I know, on both fronts. 

 This feeble mental agility means I am probably going to succumb and get an apple keyboard, but which one? I am a fan of wireless, but of course, the wireless keyboard has been made all small and pretty, and they have lost the number pad on the right. No thanks. Ho hum... back to the drawing board.

 EDIT: Ah, curse my head-fi ways. I couldn't resist the shiny aluminium goodness of the apple keyboard, and bought one anyway. (wired, so I keep the num-pad)


----------



## craiglester

I'm liking my new Logitech Ultra X - cheap, laptop type keys in a full size layout.. cheap too. And Quiet! Those Microsoft ones have the noisiest space bar ever.


----------



## blessingx

Victorian All-in-One PC | The Steampunk Workshop


----------



## bassoprofundo

They'll have to pry my black IBM Model M13s out of my cold dead fingers before I give them up. Just thinking about typing on a membrane-based keyboard makes my wrists hurt. I'd been using the beige ones since the Stone Age and happened to find two brand new black M13s in a cabinet in the office I inherited during a cleanout. They look so purty with the rest of my setup, and the built-in Trackpoint is so nice for those days when I don't want to take my hands off the keyboard. Do yourself a favor, and don't waste your time with anything else out there right now. Pick yourself up a Model M secondhand or even new over at IBM model M keyboards and don't look back.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asuka10456* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_g15 version 1.0_

 

I love my version 1 G15. So much better than the version 2. I need all my macro keys!


----------



## leftnose

I use a Unicomp keyboard. They bought the design rights and tooling from IBM/Lexmark when they stopped making the Model M.

 It's a modern day Model M with Windows Keys and a USB cable:


----------



## taylor

I'm another member of the IBM Model M club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine's made August 28, 1997
 I've been using it nonstop since August 2004. 

 It's PS/2, but luckily HP laptop docking stations come with PS/2 ports

 I've spilled things in it before, and used it a ton, and the only casualty is that the 5 on the num pad doesn't work that well... it doesn't 'click' anymore, so it's kinda weird to use. 
 Sometime it can be inconvenient to not have a windows key, but otherwise, this thing rocks.

 I have 3 identical ones that I got from my high school when my friends and I were helping the IT guy clean out old parts... it was a big box they were throwing away... I only grabbed 3 because I needed to carry them home on my bike, but I should have taken the box. 

 A year or two later, I added a 1984 model (with detachable curly wire) that I got for like a dollar at a flea market. 

 my roommate complains about how noisy it is, but I don't care. 

 Mine has really odd keys... I've never seen another one like it. It's got all the normal symbols, but then there's a second set in green. And the 'enter' on the numpad is bright orange. They're kinda a weird selection.
 If anyone knows what they mean, I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's pretty bizarre indeed, pretty sick layout you could get out of that though, I mean it has characters like thorn along with greek ones.

 You, sir, have found the ultimate keyboard, lol.

 thorn is on U, eth is on shifted on S and W and lowercase gamma is on C, lowercase alpha is on a, est-tset is on B, it also has accents like the one on cedilla on J those are all the ones I know off-hand.


----------



## skyline889

I'm still running my old Wireless Desktop Elite. I like the features and the pleather handrest is nice but it's so noisy. Any chance there'll be a full-sized Apple wireless keyboard within the year?


----------



## blessingx

Thanks to those, especially leftnose, in the Unicomp recommendations. Ordering a SpaceSaver (instead of Customizer - same internals - because of size). Matias folding keyboard going back. If you say you're going to use it for a Mac, they even send you extra keys to replace the Windows one.


----------



## Outro

Just picked up a apple aluminum keyboard(after I fried my g15, god I loved that keyboard), but I have to say this thing is a blast to type on. It feels really solid and has decent key spacing for such a small footprint, and is pretty dang quiet. I do have some issues with it though. I can't seem to get the function keys to work right, and the absence of a print screen key is rather annoying, but over all I'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *taylor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've spilled things in it before, and used it a ton, and the only casualty is that the 5 on the num pad doesn't work that well... it doesn't 'click' anymore, so it's kinda weird to use._

 

Give Unicomp a call. They should be able to sell you a replacement key switch.

Online Store Home Page


----------



## infinitesymphony

I looked at Unicomp's selection and most of them are out of my price range, but I noticed the Value Plus and SK-720C models were significantly cheaper. Does anyone have experience with those, and are they worth buying over similarly-priced membrane keyboards in stores? Other models I'm considering are the Saitek Eclipse II and Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, if that makes a difference (and I know that these are very different keyboards).


----------



## Arainach

I got myself a spare Natural 4000 today. Gotta love MS Employee discount pricing. Still haven't found anything better.


----------



## unclejr

Ah, the IBM keyboards. Sigh. I like switching boards between work and home, and I'm constantly searching for keyboard nirvana, considering that I loathe using a mouse and love All Things vim, for instance. 

 I'm currently using a Matias USB 2.0 at work, and sometimes I use a MS comfort curve. At home I currently have the original Apple BT board but I don't really like it -- it's just the best BT board I've found so far. I also don't particularly like typing on my MBP keyboard, though I really like (and miss) the Kensington SlimType board. 

 My favorite laptop board is definitely the Thinkpads without the touchpoint. Favorite desktop board to date ... gotta go with the IBMs but partially because nostalgia. Not really willing to pay more than ~$40 for a board these days, so I am currently looking to get another SlimType.


----------



## jhawkes

I've been using a Happy Hacking Professional for over 5 years. It is sublime!






 I can not recommend Happy Hacking Keyboards highly enough. If you've got $4500 burning a whole in your pocket, why not got for a HHKB Professional HP Japan! The keys are handcoated with Urushi lacquer and finally a sprinkling of gold dust.






 If you are looking to buy a more feature rich keyboard, my research led me to Art Lebedev Studio products (Art. Lebedev Studio). I particularly like the look of the Tactus "a one sensor display keyboard" concept, I hope it or something similar comes to fruition.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm the happy hacking, it definitely does look nice, I'm going to pick a few lites up this year, hopefully. I want some of the Japanese ones too, extra keys to bind with = mucho win


----------



## thornygravy

IBM Model M anyone? Best keyboard ever!


----------



## blessingx

As I mentioned earlier I ordered a Unicomp SpaceSaver (over Customizer because of size) recently. It arrived today. After a 30 second disappointment at the plastic-ness of everything, and a little getting used to a non-ergonomic keyboard again, I have to say I've been in love the rest of the day. It's so nice to type on typewriter-like keys again. It's not the IBM Selectric-like feel, but it's the closest I've felt in a while (even more than the more expensive Matias Tactile Pro). Anyway, thanks again everyone.


----------



## leftnose

glad you like it blessingx.

 When you get accustomed to it, you will find that you do not have to depress the keys all the way to register a letter. The keyboard is designed this way and it lets you type better and is better for your fingers.


----------



## unclejr

I just played around with the Das Keyboard, and I must say that I fell in love with it. I'm just waiting until I can/will justify the price.


----------



## progo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unclejr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just played around with the Das Keyboard, and I must say that I fell in love with it. I'm just waiting until I can/will justify the price._

 

Heh, me too. I just decided that if I somehow manage to get an extra 100 euros this summer from working I will buy this babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ETA: Hey, there's a Mark III coming! Just found out when I was checking the price at getDigital.de. 

defrag it - metadot corporation's blog: Pre-announcing Das Keyboard III


----------



## D-EJ915

Here are some of my keyboards

 Sun Type 6









 SGI PS/2 (came with the Octane/O2)





 SGI USB (came with the Visual Workstations (intel stuff) and maybe the Fuel/Tezro as those were USB also)





 and the XT:


----------



## vulc4n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *craiglester* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm liking my new Logitech Ultra X - cheap, laptop type keys in a full size layout.. cheap too. And Quiet! Those Microsoft ones have the noisiest space bar ever._

 

You will like it until you get a non responsive key... I've had two Ultra-X's that this happened to.


----------



## blessingx

Anyone looking for a leather keyboard?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna pick up one of the "pro" happy hacking keyboards from japan sometime, I've got a friend over there I'm gonna get to buy one along with a japanese layout lite.

 actually wait, that geekstuff place sells the japanese ones, sweet! cheap shipping


----------



## D-EJ915

I happened upon a NIB Lite happy hacking keyboard, got it today:


----------



## xxbaker

lol i'd prefer to have function keys and a numpad. personal preference i guess


----------



## Zodduska

for me as a gamer and tactilephile the Cherry G84-4100 is far and away the best keyboard I've ever used and perhaps my favorite piece of computer hardware I've ever owned.





 image credit and review here: Siggy’s Rants » Blog Archive » Cherry G84-4100 Keyboard Review

 you can buy them here:
http://www.posmicro.com/KEYBOARDS/CHERRY/g84_4100.htm
 mine is the ps2 version and is without windows keys, leaving room for a bigger spacebar.


----------



## DemonicLemming

I used to have a MS "Wireless Comfort 2.0" keyboard (actually, had two of them), but it seemed like after about 8 months, the function keys would fail, and it was a pain in the ass to clean. Much as I hate Apple, I went out and picked up one of their keyboards due to the very small footprint, simplicity, and very short key travel.





 I think the USB ports would be more useful had they been facing the rear (just easier to plug things in that way), other than that I quite like it. Granted, it doesn't have 50 extra programmable buttons, but I'm a drafter by trade and used to letter shortcuts, so I just use those in games instead.


----------



## srozzman

Just out of curiosity, how comfy is that to type on? It looks uncomfortable.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *srozzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just out of curiosity, how comfy is that to type on? It looks uncomfortable._

 

The Apple? Not bad at all. I got tired of ergo keyboards a while back - especially the goofy ones with the peak in the middle and the two sets of keys on each side all screwed around. Keys close together + short keystrokes mean it's great for stuff like drafting and playing games.


----------



## Arainach

I'm not a fan of the Apples; the tiny keystroke feels like typing on a laptop keyboard. I prefer solid keypresses myself.


----------



## Oxyjin

+1 for the Saitek eclipse. The most comfortable keyboard I found for under my $50 budget and i got it for $15 on sale


----------



## srozzman

I got mine for 35, and i love it.. i dont know how i lived without the backlight


----------



## Zodduska

I too have a Saitek eclipse but found it to have the mushiest keystroke of any kb I've used. The backlight is nice but mechanical keyswitch fans will be let down IMHO.. I even paid like $60 for it when it first came out


----------



## D-EJ915

got the Happy Hacking Keyboard 2, not the professional, but apparently the 2nd version of the original

 It has the same key mechanism as the Sun Type 6

Happy Hacking Keyboard 2 vs Happy Hacking Keyboard Lite picture comparison - geekhack forums


----------



## TheAnomaly

just today i got the Das Keyboard Ultimate...





 it is a great keyboard. it truly does click, and it looks great being completely black with the high gloss trim. education discount made it, well, not affordable, but much cheaper than other mechanical spring keyboards.


----------



## progo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just today i got the Das Keyboard Ultimate...





 it is a great keyboard. it truly does click, and it looks great being completely black with the high gloss trim. education discount made it, well, not affordable, but much cheaper than other mechanical spring keyboards._

 

Wow, it came out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GetDigital.de has the euro version (for me) for 99 eur, it's pretty much. Seriously, it's close to perfection, although I prefer the MkI and MkII layouts.


----------



## vagarach

I use an Enermax Aurora. It cost a packet at $65 CDN, but boy is it worth it. It's all-aluminium, weighs a full kilogram, and has a very solid and satisfying feel to each keystroke, even though they are scissor type keys. It also doesn't require any cleaning, for some reason the brushed alu doesn't pickup grease and dirt like you'd expect it to.


----------



## Seaside

Another IBM model M keyboard owner here. Mine is 84' model made by lexmark. I grabbed one at garage sale for $2.50, and, oh man! that was the one of the best decision I ever made. 

 It is a shame that...
 - I had to go back to el-cheapo crappy membrane keyboard because M's rather loud sound wake the wife up all the time.
 - Whole lot of fancy keyboards out there in these days, but almost none can provide that sensational feeling at the finger tips that old M can give.


----------



## Dres

Das keyboard V2...
 Win In keyboard form.
 I agree with progo on the lay out btw.
 When I get plenty of time with it going back to my laptop keyboard is


----------



## trains are bad

Quote:


 - I had to go back to el-cheapo crappy membrane keyboard because M's rather loud sound wake the wife up all the time. 
 

I have that exact problem. I've been trying to find a nonsucky, quiet keyboard. The extreme in quietness is one of those roll-up sillicone ones, but you might as well go to NO keyboard at that point.


----------



## guyx1992

I got a cheap Microsoft wired Keyboard. Got it for about 20$. 

 It's ok. :]
 Model: microsoft wired keyboard 500


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use an Enermax Aurora. It cost a packet at $65 CDN, but boy is it worth it. It's all-aluminium, weighs a full kilogram, and has a very solid and satisfying feel to each keystroke, even though they are scissor type keys. It also doesn't require any cleaning, for some reason the brushed alu doesn't pickup grease and dirt like you'd expect it to._

 

The keys are Al too??? I've been looking a bit for this.

 Oh. guess not. Too bad - might be interesting.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have that exact problem. I've been trying to find a nonsucky, quiet keyboard. The extreme in quietness is one of those roll-up sillicone ones, but you might as well go to NO keyboard at that point._

 

Depending on your threshold for quiet vs suck I would suggest taking a look at Cherry keyboards, they make the best micro switches around (Cherry switches are also used in Das Keyboard)

 Not nearly as loud as a model M but not quite silent silicone either.


----------



## Alcibiades

I just got the Microsoft bluetooth 8000 series. I think it was perhaps a bit overpriced but it's such a slick looking keyboard and mouse combo.


----------



## Xert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depending on your threshold for quiet vs suck I would suggest taking a look at Cherry keyboards, they make the best micro switches around (Cherry switches are also used in Das Keyboard)

 Not nearly as loud as a model M but not quite silent silicone either._

 

More specifically, grab a keyboard with brown Cherry switches. M-like tactile feedback without the click.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use an Enermax Aurora. It cost a packet at $65 CDN, but boy is it worth it. It's all-aluminium, weighs a full kilogram, and has a very solid and satisfying feel to each keystroke, even though they are scissor type keys. It also doesn't require any cleaning, for some reason the brushed alu doesn't pickup grease and dirt like you'd expect it to.
_

 

Except the black finish wears off where your hands rest. Mine looked terrible in under a year.


----------



## progo

Ahh finally someone responded to my months-old WTB thread (somewhere else) about a 105-key Das Keyboard Mk2 ... I soon welcome the babe, can't wait!


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except the black finish wears off where your hands rest. Mine looked terrible in under a year._

 

Ouch! I was going to get the black one, but the silver was all they had, so I guess I got lucky! I think it also has to do with everybody having a different skin chemistry, some people have reported the silver paint on the keys wearing off after just months, but on mine it looks like new after more than a year. I don't know if they paint the alu on the 'silver' model, it looks like its just plain.

 As for aluminium keys, I don't there are any keyboards out there which have them. It must be too costly to make or something.


----------



## jenneth

I have a diNovo, it's very quiet, precise, and sleek. I like it a lot. I know it is a bit more expensive than other keyboards out there, but I think they're worth the price.


----------



## syg

I use an HHKB Pro 1, and I rather like its switches and form factor. Small footprint, PLUS the Control key is in the "correct" position to the left of A.


----------



## progo

My DAS Keyboard Mk2 arrived today and it's quite lovely to type to. *Very* nice feel! I have a packed video for you .. demonstrating the sound. It's xvid and mp3 coded.

 Pic close:
http://skeezu.net/~progo/kuvat/das2.jpeg

 The video:
http://skeezu.net/~progo/kuvat/das.avi


----------



## vagarach

That's some serious clickety-clackety going there!


----------



## asmd

logitech s510 serves my well. elegant to look at to boot.
 but i do miss the old IBM keyboards.. the one with the "positive" click to them. nostalgia.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *syg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use an HHKB Pro 1, and I rather like its switches and form factor. Small footprint, PLUS the Control key is in the "correct" position to the left of A._

 

Dear God, did we revert back to twenty years ago? That hasn't been "normal" since the Apple II and has never, ever been "correct".


----------



## syg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear God, did we revert back to twenty years ago? That hasn't been "normal" since the Apple II and has never, ever been "correct"._

 

Depends on the hardware you grew up with, that's why I quoted "correct". My personal preference are the old sun layouts


----------



## asmd

this i miss, the ibm xt keyboard. also note the "ctrl" key.


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this i miss, the ibm xt keyboard. also note the "ctrl" key._

 

I've got one of those, wish the keycodes weren't different than the AT's otherwise I'd use it. The enter key & surrounding area is also strange.


----------



## narutofan36

wow this looks great. pet peeve is getting grease on anything of my electronics
  
  Quote: 





vagarach said:


> I use an Enermax Aurora. It cost a packet at $65 CDN, but boy is it worth it. It's all-aluminium, weighs a full kilogram, and has a very solid and satisfying feel to each keystroke, even though they are scissor type keys. It also doesn't require any cleaning, for some reason the brushed alu doesn't pickup grease and dirt like you'd expect it to.


----------



## eclipes

oh my, love the minimalism of HHKB,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





syg said:


> I use an HHKB Pro 1, and I rather like its switches and form factor. Small footprint, PLUS the Control key is in the "correct" position to the left of A.


----------



## eclipes

Any my contribution, Ducky 9008 Blue keys, loud as hell!!!


----------



## JasonZ10

G510 for gaming,

 IBM Model M for work.

 Best keyboards in their class that I've had the chance to try.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

i had to buy a new KB and i've decided its was time to buy my first mech keyboard, Topre Realforce 105UB.
   
  i really like it


----------



## eclipes

Black on Black Ducky9008 with wrist rest. Love it


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





narutofan36 said:


> wow this looks great. pet peeve is getting grease on anything of my electronics


 

 I have this keyboard in its upgraded version, the Enermax Caesar.  It's friggin' great.


----------



## Raizor

Had a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard that I replaced with a Logitech G19. The X6 wouldn't register enough key presses at once while I was typing and it was driving me crazy. Hope to try out a mechanical keyboard someday.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





raizor said:


> Had a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard that I replaced with a Logitech G19. The X6 wouldn't register enough key presses at once while I was typing and it was driving me crazy. Hope to try out a mechanical keyboard someday.


 

 That's funny, I use the G110 but used to have the Sidewinder X4. It is the other way for me. The Sidewinder X4 registers every key press whereas my G110 sometimes "ignores" my presses.


----------



## Raizor

Quote: 





nikp said:


> That's funny, I use the G110 but used to have the Sidewinder X4. It is the other way for me. The Sidewinder X4 registers every key press whereas my G110 sometimes "ignores" my presses.


 

 Yeah, I did read that the X4 has better n-key rollover than the X6 but it didn't feel right "upgrading" from the X6 to an X4 so I went a completely different route. I also gave the sidewinder to my dad but he only types like 10 words per minute so he wouldn't notice it.


----------



## Confusius

once again disintering and old thread! 
 I have a studiologic sl 990 pro keyboard but Im thinking about getting this one:
  

 arturia key lab 88


----------



## cdsa35000

They're talking here about PC TYPING KEYBOARDS, not the music ones???2222tweinzz...

Im gonna get one of this cheaper kb:
http://www.nektartech.com/Products/Impact-LX88


----------



## Confusius

Keyboard is keyboard! ;P
  
 Yours looks nice too btw and like good value for the money!
  
 Does it have built in sounds or is it just a pure midi keyboard? Does it have weighted keys or hammer mechanism?
 sorry Im to lazy to read the entire text on their webpage ;P
  
 Im asking because the picture makes me curious...


----------



## cdsa35000

NO, CHEAP=CHEAP BASICS plastic midi no sounds, plastic semi weight velocity key just like those keystations 88 with more knobs/drumpads.

I like those fast compact lightweight keyboards for VSTi pc trance chiptune game synth composing.
Hammerkeys are slow and too heavy for synth simulations!!1111einzz...


----------



## cdsa35000

BTW I already have this oldtimer E-MU Xboard 61 with aftertouch is very good too:


----------



## Confusius

cdsa35000 said:


> They're talking here about PC TYPING KEYBOARDS, not the music ones???2222tweinzz...
> 
> Im gonna get one of this cheaper kb:
> http://www.nektartech.com/Products/Impact-LX88


 

you convinced me...



... lol


----------



## cdsa35000

confusius said:


> you convinced me...
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol



Thats Great!12drei

But I just ordered this babe Casio PX5S hybrid piano/synth/midicontroller, hammer action, 256voice polyphony, no speakers, only 11,1 kg: *ONLY 777 euro instead normally 899 from musicstore.de haha:*


Happy me!


----------



## cdsa35000

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVZ180W0YG8[/VIDEO]


----------



## cdsa35000

OH YEAH BABY, GOT UUUUUU!!!123324445Zzzzz


----------



## Confusius

hey cool, fett alter!  dont make me jealous! ☝ ...

no, I'm satisfied with my keyboard too 
have a nice time with your new purchase too! 

regards kilian


----------



## TsukiNick

I miss the days when everyone had to use hardware synths. (Not that I actually was really alive then)



 Dwayne Goettel of Skinny Puppy

 And to make things a little more on-topic:



 A WASD V2 with Double Shot ABS Keycaps


----------



## MarcelE

Bit of a mess on the attic (it's better now), but here are some of my keyboards.
 Way more interesting then the keyboards attached to your computer imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And yes I need hardware keys, no software.


----------



## Eclipse-fi

For computer I got me the Corsair K70 RGB edition.  It's pricey for a keyboard, but well worth it!
  
 For midi I'm using midi keyboard tmk 88 and I picked it up for a really sweet deal a few years ago and still works like a champ.


----------



## lowmagnet

While at work, I use an ErgoDox Fullhand. At home, I use a Poker II. All key caps are DSAs from Signature Plastics.


----------



## Hank_Venture

Just did some PC upgrades, part of that was a jump to an RGB Mechanical Keyboard.
  
 Really like it so far
  
 http://www.ttesports.com/Keyboard/201/POSEIDON_Z_RGB_Brown_Switch_Edition_/productPage.htm?a=a&g=ftr


----------



## fuego

Sounds ironic but I use a Dell keyboard for my Asus laptop


----------



## Sove

Ooohh I love me some mechanicals.  Cherry MX Clears are my favorite switch by far - great weight and feel, without the noise that blues/greens can cause (though O-rings help).  Browns are the same as clears but a bit lighter (take less force to activate, and don't have the click of blues/greens), and are also a good choice.  I've gone through quite a few boards determining what I liked best.  From my experience :
  
 Filco Majestouch 2 - 104key w/ Browns.  Great board, great build quality.  Stock keycaps were awful, but that's par for the course.  Loved this board, but other keyboards revealed how much I prefer a smaller form factor like 84key (tenkeyless) or 60%.  Couldn't bare to get rid of it, and since my mother enjoyed using it, it stayed with her.
  
 CM Novatouch - 84key w/ Topre switches.  Topres are a bit of a different animal, as far as how they function which is much more similar to a standard rubber dome board compared to a mechanical switch.  Regardless, they're very nice and very expensive.  The Novatouch was nice, but given the price and my preference for a heavier switch (Topre's are typically very light except for certain Realforce boards) this one ended up on Ebay.
  
 WASD CODE - 104key AND 84key w/ Clears.  Yep, I've owned one of these in both tenkey and tenkeyless form factors.  The 104key came as I was discovering my preference for smaller boards, so it ended up being sold and replaced with a tenkeyless version that is now my work keyboard.
  
 HHKB2 (Happy Hacking Keyboard) w/ Topre switches.  Great board with solid build quality - very small and light, and very expensive with limited availability.  Great stock keycaps, which is good since there are very limited options for Topre keycaps.  Doesn't see daily use, but is often the board I use with my laptop.
  
 Leopold FC660M w/ Clears.  Ugh.  My lost love.  Great (and unique) layout that is essentially a 60key + arrow keys and Insert/Delete.  Loved this board enough to buy a nice aluminum case for it, just for it to die on me only 1 week past the 1 year warranty expiration date (granted I had voided the warranty anyway with the case, but still).  I plan on dissecting it soon enough and trying to fix what I believe to be the issue, but just haven't done so yet.  My favorite board for the year that it worked.
  
 POKER 3 w/ Clears.  Very nice board with a lot of features and great build quality.  The layout took some getting used to (especially hitting FN + JKLI for the arrow keys) but now that I'm acclimated I really enjoy it.  60% layout, so it's very small.  Came with some pretty decent PBT caps, which is a plus, along with an aluminum case.
  
 In addition, I have a Custom Winterfox board on order from a Massdrop drop in late December. Should be here in about a Month, so I'm excited for that! 
  
 Pretty solid list of boards now that I look back at it.  Certainly a cheaper hobby than the audio equipment I've more recently gotten in to, though the kb "collection" is a pretty reasonable size now that I know what I like.  The growing headphone collection will hopefully follow suit!


----------



## rpade

Oh yah! Ducky Shine 3 with MX-Blues. *Click *click *click *click *click *click *click *click


----------



## langtuqn2007

My favorites so far are Ergo Clears 70 g and Realforce Topres 55g.


----------



## mikey1964

langtuqn2007 said:


> My favorites so far are Ergo Clears 70 g and Realforce Topres 55g.


 

 Not sure about the Ergo Clears, but am 100% with you on Topre 55G, wonderful, just wonderful to type on. I was at a PC and PC accessories mega sale in my neck of the woods recently, it occurred to me that I've yet to get an RGB TKL (or smaller) board, Ducky (my go to brand) had none, didn't like Razer, and not too keen on Corsair. I saw this wonderful looking keyboard by Armaggeddon, the RGB Hornet MKA-5R which uses Kailh switches instead of Cherry. I was so taken by the design that I snagged a Kailh Blue version, together with an RGB mouse by Armaggeddon as well (uses Omron parts and an Avago A3310 optical sensor). The top half of the keyboard plate is aluminum, hence my liking it!


----------



## Bradapalooza

I use a WASD Keyboard -- did my own color and key layout which is expected.  I use Cherry MX Blue switches, no sound dampners, because I'm a writer and I don't have coworkers to worry about with my keyboard and it's not unusual for me to type a few thousand words a day. 
  
 It's an absolutely sublime keyboard -- when I first got it I immediately liked it but I didn't realize just how much I loved it until I had to use a laptop and then someone else keyboard recently and I couldn't even get a sentence out without numerous typos.
  
 I've never seen the appeal of a backlit keyboard really -- I like the minimal style of the WASD set up -- three recessed red LEDs for the num lock, caps lock, and page lock keys -- they're very bright but since they're recessed quite deeply you don't see them at all when typing (but at night you can see the red on the ceiling).  Pulling off keys to clean the keyboard is very nice since my keyboard gets pretty filthy -- it is a pain to put the longer keys back on since they have metal bars on hinges to firm them up and give them the same feel as the standard key sizes but it's not an issue since you don't have to clean your keyboard that often and I'd rather have consistent key feeling than a slightly easier cleaning process.  I imagine the sound dampners would be great if you needed to use the keyboard in an office environment since they're basically just o-rings that are beneath the activation point so that you can't fully bottom out a key -- if you push a little past the activation point you'll just hit the rubber -- since I don't have to worry about being too noisy I just didn't opt for them (plus I quite like the click-clack noise of a mechanical keyboard and occasionally like to pound the keys all the way even though I could just hit most things to the activation point without bottoming out the keys).
  
 Definitely check them out if you're looking for a keyboard -- none of the hype like Razer etc. -- just a pure keyboard with superior performance.  Excellent value compared to others that offer Cherry MX switches.  Additionally, the options of the keyboard are fantastic -- options for macs, dvorak, etc. as well as turning the caps lock key into a different key since few people ever need caps lock.


----------



## mikey1964

@Bradapalooza- Don't get me wrong, I love my backlit keyboards, that's why I have more than a dozen of 'em in 60%, 80% and full-sized. Mind you, I don't simply buy any backlit keyboards, the switch types MUST be to my liking, like the KBP V60 Pure Pro which I have.....two of them actually, bought two together because I wanted the Cherry MX Green and Clear versions.
  
 That doesn't mean I buy only backlit keyboards, I do have full sized and TKL 'vanilla' (or NOT backlit) like my Ducky TKL with PBT keycaps, Topre RealForce 55G, two CM NovaTouch (yes, you 'heard' correctly), a Leopold FC660C and FC660M, a Topre Type Heaven, two HHKB Pro 2.....well, you get the idea, I was somewhat of a mechanical keyboard headcase a while back.
  
 Audio has 'cured' me of the keyboard craze, but I now need something to 'cure' me of this audio craze.....


----------



## SirIsaac

I'm using a Ducky Legend, white led back-lit with cherry MX blues
 http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/ducky-legend/
  
 With, PBT vortex keys I have the blacks and whites
 http://keypuller.com/pbt-pom-double-shot-by-vortex/
  
 I also use some basic ABS key caps for modifier keys
  
 Been using mechanical keyboards for years, IMO it's the only way to go.


----------



## Jonathan40

The best keyboard I ever used came with my Compaq. It had the L and R sides split down the middle and angled to fit my hands ergonomically. Very comfortable to use.


----------



## Gainastyle

I have a Logitech G810 mechanical RGB keyboard, with Romer G keys.
 I love it! Its nice and heavy. The keys are really satisfying to press down. The spacebar is nice and firm, no wobbling.
 The mediakeys are super convenient. Instead of volume up and down butons, it has a large rectangular wheel.
 The software for this keyboard is somewhat lackluster when it comes to RGB lighting. But it has some really cool features with the app that you can get for it.
 You can activate a gaming mode by a simple keypress, that turns off all keys that can make you exit the game or minimize it. 
  
 I suggest to all you Cherry MX fans to try it out  I had a logitech g410 as well, but that is not a good show for the Romer G keys.
 You need to try it out on the G810


----------



## eteina

Hi there, I am looking for my first mechanical keyboard but i am not sure how i will feel about it when using it so I would like to spend as less as possible.
 Do not care at all if it is a major brand.
  
 Which mechanical keyboard would you recommend me according to my needs?


----------



## loganmark

Dear ZepFloyd,
  
With *Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire* you’re getting an updated lighting controller, and in addition to that, you’re getting the all new Cherry MX Speed switch which is also known as the MX Silver switch because of the colour.


----------



## Wasaabi

Got a used Cherry 3494. It's being cleaned and refurbished.


----------



## AudioMoksha

I have a KBDFans Tofu65 in clear acrylic. Durock L2 stabs and Durock Linear switches in clear with 62g springs. I alternate these with Gazzew Boba U4T 68g when I feel a bit adventurous. All have been lubed with Crytox 205g0. Have switch films too, but got too lazy to install them.


----------



## dankthropod

I have a custom built blue KBD67 Lite with gateron black inks, durock gold stabs and ePBT sushi


----------



## FlyHigh247

Any recommendations to custom keyboards? I have a budget of about USD$100. Still finding my way around this little expensive hobby


----------



## dankthropod

With that budget I recommend you buy a cheap mechanical keyboard off amazon and try out modding, you can get some pretty cool results for cheap!


----------



## nonnegaard

Just slamming the KC into this thread real quick, don't mind me.


----------



## nonnegaard

And also my delightful 5°. Cheap, but I actually love a firm typing experience, so I love it.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Question: Are coiled cables purely for aestheitc purposes or do they actually work better then straight cables? You guys do have some darn sleek looking keyboards!


----------



## dankthropod

> Question: Are coiled cables purely for aestheitc purposes or do they actually work better then straight cables? You guys do have some darn sleek looking keyboards!


As far as I know, I don't think so. Also, you guys are making me jealous with your photographic skills, I'd wish to post my build here but my photos are so bad


----------



## nonnegaard

dankthropod said:


> As far as I know, I don't think so. Also, you guys are making me jealous with your photographic skills, I'd wish to post my build here but my photos are so bad


All of my photos are taken on a phone. Go outside in the natural sunlight and knock yourself out


----------



## nonnegaard

FlyHigh247 said:


> Question: Are coiled cables purely for aestheitc purposes or do they actually work better then straight cables? You guys do have some darn sleek looking keyboards!


Some (mostly older) keyboards have fixed cables. people would cut their cables in half and solder on connectors so that they didn't have to reach around their PC every time they swapped keyboards. As for the coils, they are just for aesthetic purposes these days. they deform if you actually stretch them out.


----------



## The1Signature

i enjoy the logitech mx keys mini.

it fits horizontally in any backpack and gives you the high premium keyboard feeling of the legendary logitech mx keys.


----------



## dankthropod

The1Signature said:


> i enjoy the logitech mx keys mini.
> 
> it fits horizontally in any backpack and gives you the high premium keyboard feeling of the legendary logitech mx keys.


Really? Are they clickies? I've never tried mx keys before.


----------



## dankthropod

nonnegaard said:


> All of my photos are taken on a phone. Go outside in the natural sunlight and knock yourself out


Damn, I'll post some pics when I get home then!


----------



## The1Signature

dankthropod said:


> Really? Are they clickies? I've never tried mx keys before.


not really clicky (like blue ones)

but a pure premium keyboard to go.


----------



## dankthropod (May 17, 2022)

I have never tried such a low profile keyboard apart from the apple magic keyboard. Looks nice, how does it compare to a normal laptop keyboard? (apart from being part of the logitech ecosystem)


----------



## Draygonn (May 27, 2022)

I had problems with the black on black 660C keycaps so I swapped out some white ones from my 980C.


----------



## beehive

greatest keyboard of all time of course


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Hey guys, I have some Model Ms (even one in a factory sealed box), two almost dead Filcos, and have been using mostly HyperX keyboards since they had the switches I wanted (Cherry brown or blue) and a very stiff housing with no flex. I actually thought it was all-aluminum but now I'm not sure.

I want to get another 1 or 2 keyboards for daily use. The HyperX I used to buy is no longer available.

My priorities are reliability and build quality uberalles. I want a switch with positive feedback like the Cherry browns. I don't game, I write software. I want doubleshot keys, TKL, detachable USB cable, and backlighting although it doesn't have to be programmable.

What should I look at these days? Thanks.


----------



## RingingEars

I have a Code with clear mx that I've had for a few years. I love it.


----------



## RingingEars




----------



## mikey1964

More keycap fun for my Ducky keyboards...


----------



## DutchKarma

My daily driver, it takes some getting used to. But I will never go back to a "normal" one. 😊


----------



## ZzBOG (Sep 10, 2022)

split keyboard fan checking in.
Currently using Sinc with custom Linear Boba switches (45g springs) and have 2 Quefrencies, 1 Sinc, 1 Ergodox, 1 Ergodash (all built myself) and Kinesis Freestyle which I don’t use.


----------



## ZzBOG

gimmeheadroom said:


> What should I look at these days? Thanks.



If you are  willing to go ortholinear / columnar stagger - maybe Iris, Lilly58, Redox etc

Otherwise look into keeb.io boards - I am not affiliated but have like 4 of them. Sinc is my favorite for desktop work, Quefrency - for travel.

There is also a project I am involved in, we are making an 80% Redox sort of. With function, macro row and arrows. For desktop use. Will be open-source, of course.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Splits are definitely not for me. Also no weird formats. Just a solid board with no flex, and tactile switches.


----------



## ZzBOG

gimmeheadroom said:


> Splits are definitely not for me. Also no weird formats. Just a solid board with no flex, and tactile switches.


Ah, they are all identical pretty much then just get the cheapest and if you are ok with swapping switches get Boba U4 for tactile. As an swe I’d steer clear from production stuff (Razer, Corsair) and anything that doesn’t support QMK.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ZzBOG said:


> Ah, they are all identical pretty much then just get the cheapest and if you are ok with swapping switches get Boba U4 for tactile. As an swe I’d steer clear from production stuff (Razer, Corsair) and anything that doesn’t support QMK.


It's hard to find details now and the market is flooded with crap mechanicals in plastic housings. The HyperX I used to buy is not made anymore. They have new models with their own switches I never heard of.

What's QMK?


----------



## ZzBOG

gimmeheadroom said:


> What's QMK?


QMK is the open source keyboard firmware so you can adjust the layers, make them programmablex, macros etc.

There are GUIs (Via and Vial) that make it all no-code if you want. 

For production I heard good things about Razer (they make their own switches) but I hate those corporate ecosystems as they always install some crazy software or don't have cross-platform etc. etc. I used to buy Logitech stuff but I'd rather drink a bottle of old Log4j than let Logi Hub anywhere near my computer again


----------



## qua2k (Sep 10, 2022)

I have been using a Corsair K70 for the longest time. Finally ready to change and go bluetooth. Swapped it out for a Corsair K63 which I use for media station/TV, missing the 10-key. I was close in ordering the Logi MX..... but I just know I would miss the mechanical keys. So I just ordered the Keychron K10 aluminum with swappable switches.





Partial to red switches. Can also swap out the switches in addition to the keys in the future if I need to.


----------



## chef8489

Logitech g910


----------



## mikey1964 (Sep 12, 2022)

I thought I'd posted this previously, I have a Keychron K2 v2 in BT mode to pair with my laptop, for use when I'm overseas. I'm gonna use a pair of of Creative Pebble V3 and a Creative Aurvana Live SE for audio appreciation overseas, thinking of using a Nu Force uDAC3, but haven't tested it yet to see if there's any appreciable difference between laptop headphone port and it. I could, ofc, take my iFi Micro iDSD along instead, but I think it's overkill even IF it were for 2-3 months, besides, it's way bulkier than the uDAC3.

Oh yeah, I'd swapped out the stock keycaps of the K2 for a set of PBT shine through keycaps, these should last longer. I'm using an external keyboard because gaming on the mushy membrane keyboard of the laptop just felt wrong, besides, should I damage the laptop keyboard after a particular bad round of gaming, and subject it to my frustration, repair cost of the laptop keyboard would prolly set me back more than the price of an external keyboard like the Keychron K2.


----------



## carbonF1

chef8489 said:


> Logitech g910



I remember when this released and how much flak the Romer-G switches got. I liked it for gaming, the WASD/arrow keys are pretty neat.


----------



## chef8489

carbonF1 said:


> I remember when this released and how much flak the Romer-G switches got. I liked it for gaming, the WASD/arrow keys are pretty neat.


It's actually a pretty great mechanical keyboard. I forget that it is a mechanical keyboard untill I'm on the phone with someone or I'm streaming and someone mentions the sound of the keyboard or I go use a membrane keyboard and hate the mushy feel.


----------



## mikey1964

What can I say? I'm a bling bling guy...





Now, all RGB'ed up!


----------

